

Ask HN: Resources for Learning CSS - 3minus1

I know the basics of css but have difficulty with more advanced things, like positioning things on the page just so. Does anyone know a good resource for learning?
======
kiernan
<http://learnlayout.com> for positioning/layout

------
pythonprgmr
<http://www.codecademy.com/> has some nice lessons in CSS, including
positioning.

------
draker
_A Practical Guide to HMTL & CSS_

<http://learn.shayhowe.com/>

I would suggest reviewing the beginner guide and then moving onto the advanced
guide.

------
a3n
For reference, among others:

<http://htmldog.com/>

<http://www.cssdog.com/css_intro.html>

------
kiernan
Almost forgot <http://www.w3schools.com/css/>

~~~
codewanker
[http://www.w3fools.com](http://www.w3fools.com)

------
jcutrell
OP - I'd be willing to do lessons if we can work it out properly. Check out
<http://css-tricks.com/category/beginner/>

